# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  تبين تبدين مشروعج الخاص؟؟ تعالي اخبرج شو تحتاجين ( موضوع خاص بالعضوة فجر الإمارات )

## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

اشحالكن ان شاء الله بخير ,, 

ها موضوع مهم طرحته الاخت فجر الامارات مب نجمة الفجر 2000 انتبهوا اعدادها وبحثها وانا اشكرها فعلا عليه واتمنى من الجميع انه يستفيد منه ,, ولان الموضوع جدا مهم فراح نحطيه في المثبت عسب الجميع يستفيد وها هو المهم بإذن الله  :Smile: 





> *على بركه الله نبدأ*
> 
> *__________________* 
> 
> *بدايةً العضوة الجوري من نفس المنتدى ما شاء الله عليها ذكرت عدة أفكار ونصائح مهمة لذات الموضوع وهي كالتالي:* 
> 
> 
> *طبعا الكثير من الأخوات يحبون العمل بالتجارة* *وهناك عدة أسباب تمنعهم لعمل تجارة صحيحة* 
> 
> ...





يبتع  :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *من كيوت_25:*
> 
> 
> *تبين تفتحين مشروعج الخاص؟ ... تعالي أقولج شو تحتاجين*
> 
> 
> 
> *مشروع الحلويات والبسكويت* 
> 
> ...





يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشروع الحضانة**:*
> 
> 
> *وصف المشروع (ماذا يقدم المشروع) ؟* 
> 
> 
> *-* *استقبال* *الأطفال الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين (الشهر – الأربع سنوات [كحد أقصى]**)*  
> *-* *تكون فترة* *الاستقبال هي فترة الدوام الرسمي للدوائر الحكومية وتراعى الأوقات الخاصة بالمدارس**.* 
> *-* *هناك ما**يسمى بالخدمة الخاصة وتتلخص في استقبال الأطفال في أي وقت يرغب أهله* *إيداعه لدى الحضانة وتقدم هذه الخدمة طوال أيام الأسبوع السبعة وعلى مدار الأربع* *والعشرين ساعة**.*
> ...


 
يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشروع التطريز*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *وصف المشروع:* 
> 
> *يمكن أن نقول إنه مشروع يقدم خدمات التطريز المتخصصة الخاصة والشخصية بمعنى تلبية طلبات العملاء بشكل فردي مثلا تطريز العبارات أو الأشكال أو الرسومات على العبايات أو (التي شيرت) أو القبعات أو الشناط أو المفارش وقطع القماش ، كما يمكن للمشروع أيضا أن يقدم خدماته للمشاغل والمدارس ، ووكالات الدعاية والإعلان.* 
> *يعتمد هذا المشروع أو لنقل المشغل الصغير الخاص على صاحبة المشروع ويفضل أن يكون لها خبر في مجال التطريز والتصميم ولها خبره في مجال الكمبيوتر والتصميم، ولا يحتاج إلا لشخص واحد أو شخصان كحد أعلى ومن أجل تنفيذ الأعمال الكبيرة.* 
> ...


 
يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فجر الإمارات


 مشروع التعبئة والتغليف والتوزيع


وصف للمشروع 
صناعة التعبئة والتغليف هي من الصناعات الهامة والمربحة والتي تدر عائد كبير وبتكلفة قليله لمن يملك رأس مال محدود ، وتتركز على إنتاج عبوات صغيره من فئة (ربع كيلو غرام)، ( نصف كيلو غرام) ، (1كيلو غرام) من كافة أنواع البقوليات ، المكسرات ، البهارات. 

مكونات المشروع 
يتكون المشروع من وحدتين ( الإنتاج و التسويق ) 


1 - وحدة الإنتاج 
وهي الوحدة التي تقوم بعملية التعبئة وتكون حسب إمكانيات المستثمرة إما أن تكون يدوية أو أن يكون هناك مكنه تعبئة وتغليف اوتوماتيكيه ، والتعبئة اليدوية لا تحتاج أكثر من 
- ميزان الكتروني
- مكينة تغليف ذات خاصية شفط الهواء من العبوه 
- مكينة تغليف بلاستك ( نهاية طرفيه) عاديه 
- أكياس بلاستك ذات أحجام تكون مطبوع أو ساده حسب الرغبة ( يتم تأمينها من مصانع البلاستك مباشره للحصول على سعر أفضل )
- كراتين بنيه ( كرتون كرافت) ذات أحجام منوعه لوضع العبوات البلاستيكية بداخلها، ويمكن طباعة الاسم التجاري عليها 
- طقم جاروف وزن ( ستانلس ستيل)
- طاولات تجهيز و رص.
- عدد 2 مكائن ترقيم لوضع تاريخ التعبئة على العبوه  

2- وحدة التسويق 
وهي الوحدة المعنية بتسويق المنتج في شكله النهائي إما بالإتصال المباشر بالعملاء المتوقعين أو توظيف مندوبات تسويق لتسويق المنتج ومتابعة الطلبيات علما بأنه ومن الأفضل عدم التوسع في توظيف مندوبات وخاصة في بدايات المشروع. 
- توفير سيارة فان ( بضاعة) و ستكون بالأقساط لذات رأس المال المحدود ( يجب احتساب قسط السيارة ضمن التكاليف) 
- السائق يجب أن يعرف جيدا منطقة أو مناطق التوزيع المقصودة وذلك من اجل توصيل الطلبيات وحتى المساعدة في عملية التوزيع ( ومن الأفضل أن يمنح راتب + عمولة في حدود 2%)
هذا المشروع يحتاج إلى عدد ثلاثة أشخاص في وحدة الإنتاج ( صاحبة المشروع + عاملتان، يمكن الاستعانة بالعمالة المنزلية) ، وحدة التوزيع نحتاج إلى شخص واحد ( السائق المنزلي ) 
يمكن البدء بمكنة تغليف وتعبئه ( فل أوتوماتك) وسعرها مرتفع ( لمن تملك رأس المال) 
يجب على المستثمرة وخاصة من تملك رأس مال محدود أن تقلص من التكلفة بقدر المستطاع ، ومن هذا المنطلق فإن هذا المشروع وأمثاله يجب أن ينطلق من المنزل الخاص أو المستودع أو حتى ( كراج السيارة) ، وهذه هي المشاريع الناجحة والتي تدر عائد مرتفع ومخاطر الخسارة فيها قليله جدا بل مستبعده ولكن بشرط الإصرار على النجاح وبذل كل السبل من أجله 

نسبة الربح المتوقعة  


35% حسب أسعار السوق السائدة


يتبع 
*

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشاريع الكوفي شوب*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تعتبر مشاريع الكافي شوب من المشاريع ذات التكلفة العالية ولكن في المقابل فإن عوائدها تعتبر من العوائد المرتفعة بشرط أن يكون هناك مقدره على الإنفاق على عمليات التطوير والتحديث والابتكار وأن لا يقف المشروع على تقديم الخدمة العادية بل أن الابتكار والتطوير وأخذ زمام المبادرة في خلق وابتكار خدمات غير تقليديه هي من يدعم مبدأ الربحية في مثل هذه المشاريع ، وبالرغم من أن الكثير من هذه المشاريع والمنتشرة بكثرة تفشل في تحقيق الحد الأدنى من الأرباح بل أن بعضها لا يحقق حتى تكاليف التشغيل فان السبب الرئيسي يرجع إلى أن المجتمع وخاصة الخليجي قد تعدى مرحله القبول بالخدمة العادية ناهيك عن طلب المستخدم لأجواء مريحة وهادئة تجعله يستمتع بالوقت الذي يقضيه في الكوفي شوب ويجعل فرصة تكرار زيارته كبيره جدا، كذلك عملية الإنفاق على المشروع فبعض المستثمرين يتوقف إنفاقه على المشروع بمجرد تشغيله ويرجع هذا إلى عدم توفر المال اللازم للإنفاق عليه .* 
> 
> *تقسم مشاريع الكافي شوب حسب المستهدفين من المشروع إلى:* 
> *- مشاريع تستهدف الرجال فقط.*
> ...


 

يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشروع تصنيع الشموع*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بالرغم من إننا ننظر**إلى الشموع على أنها منتج بسيط ويمكن تصنيعه إلا أن المشكلة لا تكمن في عملية* *التصنيع بل في عملية التسويق والمنافسة، وخاصة إذا علمنا أن أسواقنا( الخليجية)**تحتوي على أصناف كثيرة وأنواع عديدة من الشموع فمن شمع الاضاءه العادي إلى شموع* *الإضاءة المعطر بمختلف الأحجام والألوان وأشكال وبأسعار رخيصة جدا وهذا يجعل الدخول* *في مجال التصنيع غير مجدي بل و يعد مخاطرة كبيره ،بل أن هناك كثير من الشركات* *الأجنبية تعرض تبني منتجاتها وبشروط ميسره وخاصة الشركات الصينية ،والكورية ، كما* *أن بعض وكلاء الشركات المصنعة ( في الأسواق الخليجية) لأنواع الشموع يمنحون* *المسوقين ووكلاء التوزيع كثير من العروض والميزات والتخفيضات والتسهيلات المالية* *رغبة منهم في تسويق منتجاتهم**.* 
> 
> 
> *من كل هذا أنصح بعدم* *الاستثمار في هذا المشروع وذلك لانعدام جدواه* *الاقتصادية**.*


 
يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشغل صغير*
> 
> 
> *فكرة المشغل الصغير فكره رائعة ، فهو يتيح المرونة لخلق الأفكار وتنمية الهوايات فكم لاحظنا أن هناك منتجات غاية في الجمال والروعة والإتقان انطلقت من مشاغل وورش صغيره ، بل إن الواحدة منا قد تجد فيها الشئ الذي يستهويها ويجذبها ولا تجده في الماركات العالمية أو المنتجات المشهورة وللأسف تنساق الكثيرات منا ورائها وذلك من أجل الاسم فقط.* 
> *ما يهم هنا أختي الكريمة هي المهارة أي أنه كلما كانت صاحبة هذا المشغل ماهرة، ولديها الهواية كلما كان المشروع ناجح، والبدايات عادة وأكون صريحة معك تكون محبطه ؟! وهذا الواقع و قد يكون مصدر الإحباط أقرب المقربين لك !! ، ولكن ثقي تماما أن من ينتهج هذا النهج ليس إلا غيورا إما انه لا يمتلك الخبرة الفنية التي أخرجت هذا المنتج أو المنتجات أو أن المنتج قد أخذ لبه بمعنى انه يتمنى أن يمتلكه وما هي إلا صوره من صور الغيرة .* 
> *ماذا نستطيع أن نقدم من مشغل متواضع ؟* 
> *صدقيني أختي الكريمة هناك الكثير الكثير الذي نستطيع تقديمه من خلال هذا المشغل ، ولو أمعنت ودققت النظر في كثير من المعروضات التي نشاهدها في السوق وننساق ورائها لوجدتها من البساطه بحيث أن من تملك أدنى خبره في مجال الخياطة والتطريز قادرة على القيام بعمل أفضل منها وهذا ما اسميه ، وبإمكانيات غاية في البساطة.* 
> 
> *ومن أهم ما نستطيع القيام به على مستوى هذا المشغل:* 
> ...


 

يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *تأجير فساتين أفراح*
> 
> 
> *يكثر الطلب على فساتين الأفراح في مواسم الإجازات ، وتحرص كما نعرف العروس أن تظهر بمظهر رائع وأن يكون فستانها مميزا ، وتحول الظروف المالية القاسية في كثير من الأحيان دون أن يكون في مقدور العروس وأهلها شراء فستان زفاف يليق بهذه المناسبة.* 
> *وبالرغم من أن الكثير من الأمهات يعمدن إلى الإستدانه وتحميل أنفسهن عبء ديون كبيره من أجل هذه المناسبة وخاصة حينما يتعلق الأمر بموضوع فستان الزفاف فإنهن لا يمانعن من الإعلان عن بيعه بعد انتهاء المناسبة ، وتحفل صفحات الإعلانات بمثل هذه النوعية منها ومن يتصفح الجرائد الخاصة بالإعلانات والتي توزع وعلى نطاق واسع يجد هذا الكم الهائل من هذه الإعلانات ، أو لعل بعض من نعرف من الصديقات قمن بعرض فساتين زفافهن أو فساتين زفاف بناتهن للبيع أو للإيجار ولكن بصفة فرديه.* 
> *وفي المقابل نجد أن الكثير من الأهالي لا يمانعون وعلى رأسهم العروس طبعا من عملية استئجار فستان زفاف يليق بهذه المناسبة ولا يمانعن في أن يكون الإيجار مرتفعا نوعا ما وذلك حسب النوعية والفخامة في مقابل توفير قيمة الفستان وذلك من أجل شراء بعض المستلزمات الضرورية الأخرى.* 
> *فكرة المشروع:* 
> *تقوم فكرة المشروع على توفير خدمة تأجير فساتين الأفراح بمختلف المستويات ، وبموديلات مختلفة* 
> *و لعل أهم الخطوات التي يجب على المستثمرة القيام بها تتلخص فيما يلي:* 
> ...


 

يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشروع تصنيع قمصان النوم*
> 
> 
> 
> *من* *المشاريع الجيدة ويمكن اعتبار هذا المصنع من أنواع المشاغل المتخصصة ، والذي يهدف* *إلى إنتاج منتج واحد فقط وهذا يجعل المنتج ذا جوده عاليه لان التركيز هنا يكون على* *عملية الإخراج النهائي لهذا المنتج إذا افترضنا بأن خامات الإنتاج هي خامات جيده أو* *ذات مواصفات ممتازة**.* 
> 
> *ويعتبر هذا المشروع من المشاريع التي* *لا تتطلب رأس* *مال كبير* *لآن العنصر البشري هنا هو الذي يقوم بعملية التصنيع طبعا وبتوفر الحد* *الأدنى من آلات الخياطة، وهذا ما ندعو إليه دائما ونركز عليه**.* 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *صالون الأطفال*
> 
> 
> 
> *يمكن تعديل هذه الفكرة على* *وجهين** :* 
> 
> *الوجه الأول للمشروع** :* 
> 
> 
> ...


 


يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشروع طباعة كتاب*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تتسم عمليات طباعة الكتب**ب نوع من المخاطرة فلا مجال للخطاء أو المجازفة في مثل هذا النوع من الاستثمار و**يلعب التخطيط والدراسة الجيدة دورا هاما في عملية النجاح لهذا المشروع**.* 
> 
> 
> *أساسيات الدخول في مجال* *النشر**:* 
> ...


 

يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشروع زخرفة وتزيين الخزف*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *هذا المشروع* *الصغير جيد لمن تملك موهبة الرسم وإجادة الزخرفة ولديها خبره جيده في مجال الألوان* *أو أنها تستطيع التعلم بشكل سريع عن طريق الكتب والممارسة** .* 
> 
> *-* *قومي بجولة في* *معامل صناعة الفخار المنتشرة ، والتي تؤمن لك جميع الأشكال تقريبا في صورتها* *البدائية ، كما إن بعض المعامل تؤمن طلبك الخاص والشكل الذي تريدينه**.* 
> 
> ...


 

يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشاريع الهدايا بأنواعها (الجزء الأول)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تعتبر مشاريع* *الهدايا بأنواعها من المشاريع ذات التكلفة العالية وتصنف بين المشاريع المتوسطه* *والكبيرة ، وفي مجتمع كمجتمعنا ( الكويت والخليج ) فإن مشاريع الهدايا تعد مشاريع* *ناجحة بكل المقاييس ولعل من أبرز ملامح النجاح أن الناس يسعون إلى شراء الهدية* *المتميزة من المحل المميز ولا ياتي هذا التميز سواء في الهدية ونوعها أو في المحل* *وما يتمتع به من مزايا جذب من دون أن يتم الصرف عليه وببذخ سواء في نوعية المعروض أو* *في ديكورات وطريقة عرض المحل وأسلوبه ، وبغض النظر عن الفئة المستهدفة ومهما كان* *تصنيف الشرائح الاجتماعية أو الطبقات التي يتكون منها المجتمع الذي يقع فيه المشروع* *فإن الإقبال سيكون من جميع هذه الفئات والشرائح والسبب معروف ويتلخص في حب الظهور* *بمظهر جيد أمام من ستقدم له الهدية ، حتى وإن كانت هذه الهدية ستتسبب في تحمل عبء* *مالي* *ونلاحظ هذه وبشكل كبير في مواسم الأفراح حيث يكثر الطلب على الهدايا بأنواعها* *وعلب الأفراح ، والسيدات هن المحور الرئيسي المحرك لارتفاع الطلب على ما تعرضه مثل* *هذه المحلات**.* 
> 
> 
> *ويخضع تميز الهدية لعدة أمور هامه**منها**:* 
> ...


 

يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشاريع الهدايا ( الجزء الثاني**)*
> 
> 
> 
> *خدمات يجب أن تكون ضمن المشروع:* 
> *- خدمة التغليف* 
> *تلعب دورا هاما في جذب العملاء وخاصة إذا كانت مجانية ( أو أوحينا للعميل بأنها كذلك ) ، كذلك تعتبر كوسيلة أخرى من وسائل الجذب إذا قدمت لمن يريد خدمة التغليف فقط لهدية قد جلبها معه ، ولعل من الواجب أن نذكر إن العمالة الماهرة أساسية في هذه الخدمة لما لها من ارتباط مباشر بذوق العميل وتحقيق رغباته.*  
> *- خدمات الخط والجرافيك والحفر :* 
> *وهي خدمة الكتابه على الهدايا أو الكروت المرفقة للهدية ، ويمكن تطوير هذه الخدمة لكي تكون مصدر إضافي للدخل وذلك عن طريق تصميم وإخراج وطباعة كروت الأفراح والمناسبات الخاصة حسب المواصفات التي يختارها العميل ، كذلك خدمة الحفر على الهدايا مثل الأقلام ، التحف ، الدروع بأنواعها ( وخاصة الكريستال ) ، وتتعداها إلى الحفر على الخواتم والدبل ( عن طريق مكينة خاصة) سعرها التقريبي (2700 ريال) الوكيل في السعودية [ مؤسسة بادعام ]، أما في دبي/ الشارقة/ أبوظبي [ شركة المليحي جرافكس]، وتعمل عن طريق الكمبيوتر.* 
> ...


 

يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشروع مفارش السفرة*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *هذا من المشاريع* *البسيطة والمنتشرة بكثرة في أوساط العوائل والتي يملك احد أفرادها مهارة في الخياطة* *أو التطريز ، وتعتبر من الأعمال المنتشرة بكثرة بين أوساط الجاليات وخاصة الآسيويه**، إلا إن المنتجات التي يخرجونها تفتقر إلى الجودة ناهيك عن الأشكال الجديدة* *والمبتكرة ، ومحاولة استخدام خامات رخيصة جدا وغير مكلفه وهذا بدوره ينعكس على* *الجودة والسعر معا ، وتسوق في صوره بسيطة إما بوضعها في كيس أو لفها مع بعضها البعض* *بشريط لاصق ، وتباع في الغالب قطع مفرده** .* 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *صناعات جلدية*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-* *نحتاج أن تكوني ذات خبره* *جيده في مجال الخياطة ، ولديك فكره ولو بسيطة حول رسم البترونات وقصها**.* 
> 
> *-* *مكنة* *خياطه خاصة بالجلد ، نوعيه عاديه [تخيط السماكات العالية] (من 5مم إلى 8مم)* 
> *-* *شنطه نسائيه مستخدمه يمكنك الاستغناء عنها**.*
> ...


 
يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشروع إعداد دفاتر للرسم والتلوين للأطفال*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-* *يتكون الدفتر من عدة صفحات تكون فيها الرسوم عبارة عن خطوط فقط (اوت لاين) وتكون* *هناك الصورة بشكل ملون وكامل في احد أركان الصفحة وبمقاس صغير**.*
> 
> *- ي**كون مقاس* *الصفحات من حجم** A4**.* 
> *-* *يكون عدد الصفحات 40 صفحه (مثلا**).*
> ...


 
يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *محل ورود*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *محلات الورود تصنف من* *المشاريع الموسمية لأنها ترتبط في الغالب بمناسبات معينه [ خطبه ، ملجه ، زواج ،* *حفلات تخرج ] وهذه المناسبات هي التي تعطي مثل هذه المشاريع دفعة إلى تحقيق عائد* *مجزي ، وتأتي المناسبات الخاصة [ عيد زواج ، عيد ميلاد ، مناسبات المباركة – زواج ،* *منزل ، تخرج ، نجاح .....الخ ]، وكثير من المواقف وليست المناسبات التي درج الناس* *على تقديم الورود [ زيارة مريض.....الخ ] في نهاية مصدر الدخل لهذه المحلات وقد* *يكون في ما يسمى باختلاف الثقافات سبب في عدم الإقبال على محلات الورود بالشكل الذي* *نلحظه بالخارج ( خليجنا بالتحديد ) ولهذا فان العائد عموما ليس بمجزي إذا لم يكن هناك* *أي نشاط آخر أو خدمه أخرى تكون رافدا لهذا النشاط**.* 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يبتع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *المشغل المنزلي*
> 
> 
> 
> *أي مشروع وكما قلت سابقا ينطلق من* *المنزل* *هو مشروع مبارك بمشيئة الله ، وستكون المخاطرة فيه محدودة جدا ومشروع* *المشغل المنزلي* *مشروع رائع إذا توفرت فيه ادني مقومات* *النجاح أما ماذا يحتاج مشروعك* *فيمكن تلخيص احتياجاته فيما* *يلي**:* 
> 
> *-* *مكنة خياطه صناعية يمكن أن تقوم بعدة عمليات في وقت واحد** (* *الخياطة العادية ، الشك ، التطريز ،.....الخ ) وهذه متوفرة بأنواع كثيرة وينصح* *بالنوع ( الياباني أو النوع الأوربي ) و يضاف إليها بعض الملحقات*
> 
> *-* *مجموعة* *مقصات منوعه + أدوات تفصيل* 
> ...


 

يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *مشروع البوفيه*
> 
> 
> 
> *سأقدم لكم دراسة تقريبية للمشروع و لكن بالعملة السعودية و إلي تحب تسوي المشروع تضيف الأسعار بعملتنا المحلية و يطلع لها التكلفة التقريبية حق المشروع* 
> 
> 
> *ملخص للمشروع ( بوفيه )[48 متر مربع]* 
> *- عدد المتدربات ( 3000) متدربة.*
> ...





يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *كيف تسوقين منتجاتك ؟*
> 
> *يتأثر تسويق أي منتج من المنتجات بعدة عوامل من* *أهمها**:* 
> 
> 1. *عامل* *السوق* *ويمكن تلخيصه في** :* 
> 
> *-* *حجم العرض* *والطلب من هذا المنتج** .* 
> *-* *وجود البدائل المنافسة لهذا المنتج** .* 
> 
> ...


 


يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *ما هو الموقع المناسب لمشروعك ؟!؟*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *((على* *سبيل المثال لمحل بيع* *البهارات والمكسرات))* 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يتبع  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *تـــم بحمد الله** إنهاء الموضوع و أتمنى يكون**حاز على إعجابكم و انه يساعد أي وحده تفكر بفتح مشروعها الخاص.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *و تكفون بنات إلي تقرا الموضوع تدعي لي انه الله يطول بالي ويخلي لي عيالي ويحفظهم من كل شر ويطول بعمر أمي ويسعدها ويختم لي على خير..*


 

وان شاء الله الجميع يستفيد من الموضوع بس السموحة منج الغلا حتى لو مشرفة القسم الثاني نقلت الموضوع هنيه انا بضطر اني احذفه لان ممنوع الكتابة لغير الحاصلات على عضوية تاجرة ,, بس ان شاء الله ان الحل ها يكون مرضي للجميع ,, وجزاج الله الف خير انتي و الاخت كيوت على مجهودكم ومحاولتكم انكم تساعدون الجميع بمعلومات جد قيمة ومفيدة ان شاء الله ,, 

والله يوفق الجميع وييسر لج الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ام حمد وموزه

مشكووووووووووووره على الشرح الوا في وان شاء الله لي تبقي تبدا في اي مشروع تاخذ من هذه المشاريع الممتازة 
والله يوفقج ويحفظ اولادج ويطول عمر امج يا رب 
وهذا العمل ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج 
فدال على الخير كفاعله وتسلميين الغاليه

----------


## فجر الإمارات

> وان شاء الله الجميع يستفيد من الموضوع بس السموحة منج الغلا حتى لو مشرفة القسم الثاني نقلت الموضوع هنيه انا بضطر اني احذفه لان ممنوع الكتابة لغير الحاصلات على عضوية تاجرة ,, بس ان شاء الله ان الحل ها يكون مرضي للجميع ,, وجزاج الله الف خير انتي و الاخت كيوت على مجهودكم ومحاولتكم انكم تساعدون الجميع بمعلومات جد قيمة ومفيدة ان شاء الله ,, 
> 
> والله يوفق الجميع وييسر لج الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 
> 
> @ اختكم في الله @
> 
> ام ناصر


مشكورة ما قصرت اختي أم ناصر
كفيتي ووفيتي

----------


## فجر الإمارات

> مشكووووووووووووره على الشرح الوا في وان شاء الله لي تبقي تبدا في اي مشروع تاخذ من هذه المشاريع الممتازة 
> والله يوفقج ويحفظ اولادج ويطول عمر امج يا رب 
> وهذا العمل ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج 
> فدال على الخير كفاعله وتسلميين الغاليه


جزاج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## mimoooo

منو تقدر اتسااعدني وتشجعني على مشروع قمصان النوم عندي الافكاار بس محتايه الخياااطه ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

فجر الامارات العفو حبيبتي اهم شي الاستفادة للجميع ويلله عندج البنات وساعديهم باللي تقدرين عليه والله يعطيج الصحة والعافية ان شاء الله والله يجزاج كل خير على الموضوع الحلووووووووو ما شاء الله ,.,,

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## روح الوداع 22

كل الشكر لج

----------


## حزينه حيل

*مشكوووووووووووووووووره حبيبتي ع جهدج

مشاريع حلللللللللوه

وبأذن الله بنمشي عليها


*

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

ان شاء الله الجميع يستفيد منها  :Smile:

----------


## ريماني 27

يعطيج الف عافيه على الموضوع

----------


## عود_معتق

ما شاء الله على القول المدبره ويزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## مي الهاجري

يعطيج العافية اختي وماقصرتي استفدت وااااايد مما قرأت من مقترحات

مي

----------


## البروج

يزاج الله خير أختي موضوع مفيد وايد للي حابه تفتح مشروع يديد أنا في بالي حاليا أفتح مشروع تأجير فساتين سهرة لأن موسم الأعراس قرب وما شاء الله الفساتين موجوده عد كل وحده في العائلة فقلت ليش ما افتح مكان للتأجير واسوي عنه إعلانات في المنتديات 
بس حابه أسأل لو الله وفقني وسويت كيف نسبة الربح يعني لو وحده عطتني فستانها علشان أأجره مثلا ب500 درهم كيف اتكون نسبة الربح حقي هل أضيف مبلغ معين أو آخذ نسبة ؟ ياليت اللي عدها فكرة اتخبرني ؟

----------


## شمس خالد

يزاج الله كل الخير الغالية ...
صدق موضوع مهم والله ...
وان شاء الله الله يحقق لج اللي تبينه ....

----------


## طعت روحي

مشكوووووره واايد وما قصرتي الغالية
يزاج الله ألف خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## فجر الإمارات

> السلام عليكم الغالية 
> 
> فجر الامارات العفو حبيبتي اهم شي الاستفادة للجميع ويلله عندج البنات وساعديهم باللي تقدرين عليه والله يعطيج الصحة والعافية ان شاء الله والله يجزاج كل خير على الموضوع الحلووووووووو ما شاء الله ,.,,
> 
> @ اختكم في الله @
> 
> ام ناصر


بصراحة يا الغالية كنت حاطة في بالي ان الخوات إلي عندهم خبرة هم إلي يفيدونا لأني بكل صراحة .......................ميح بالتجارة!!!! ههههه أنا حتى ما اعرف اكاسر




> كل الشكر لج


العفو







> *مشكوووووووووووووووووره حبيبتي ع جهدج*
> 
> 
> 
> *مشاريع حلللللللللوه* 
> *وبأذن الله بنمشي عليها* 
> **


عفواً حبوبة وهو أصلاً محطوط لإفادة الخوات ان شاء الله يكون باب للرزق الحلال على وحدة منا!



> ان شاء الله الجميع يستفيد منها


ان شاء الله



> يعطيج الف عافيه على الموضوع


يزاج الله خير



> ما شاء الله على القول المدبره ويزاكم الله الف خير


مشكورة



> يعطيج العافية اختي وماقصرتي استفدت وااااايد مما قرأت من مقترحات
> 
> مي


الحمد لله وهذا المطلوب



> يزاج الله خير أختي موضوع مفيد وايد للي حابه تفتح مشروع يديد أنا في بالي حاليا أفتح مشروع تأجير فساتين سهرة لأن موسم الأعراس قرب وما شاء الله الفساتين موجوده عد كل وحده في العائلة فقلت ليش ما افتح مكان للتأجير واسوي عنه إعلانات في المنتديات 
> بس حابه أسأل لو الله وفقني وسويت كيف نسبة الربح يعني لو وحده عطتني فستانها علشان أأجره مثلا ب500 درهم كيف اتكون نسبة الربح حقي هل أضيف مبلغ معين أو آخذ نسبة ؟ ياليت اللي عدها فكرة اتخبرني ؟


يعل ربي يرزقج ويوفقج ان شاء الله
بخصوص سؤالج والله ما عندي فكرة بس اتخيل لو تحطين نسبة لج من مبلغ الأجار بس كم لازم تكون ها النسبة والله ما عندي فكرة...
جربي تكتبين السؤال بموضوع منفصل يمكن حد من ذوات الخبرة تفيدج ولو تحطين رابط لوضوعج هني حتى الكل يستفيد بيكون شي وايد زين 



> يزاج الله كل الخير الغالية ...
> صدق موضوع مهم والله ...
> وان شاء الله الله يحقق لج اللي تبينه ....


الله يجزاج خير




> مشكوووووره واايد وما قصرتي الغالية
> يزاج الله ألف خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج


العفو ما سويت شي

----------


## فجر الإمارات

> منو تقدر اتسااعدني وتشجعني على مشروع قمصان النوم عندي الافكاار بس محتايه الخياااطه ويزاكم الله خير


جربي مكاتب الخدم إذا بيوفرن لج

----------


## - ميمي -

وين بقدر احصل

مكنة تطريز متخصصة في مجال التطريز ( ليست مكنه عاديه) وغالبا ما يطلق عليها مكنه صناعية وتعمل عن طريق ربطها بجهاز كمبيوتر لإرسال التصاميم عن طريقه مباشره إلى المكينة وهي مختلفة الحجم فمنها من له وحدة رأس واحد أو متعددة الرؤوس ويمكن أن يركب على الرأس الواحد إلى حد 15 لون في وقت واحد وفي مشروعنا هذا نتحدث عن المكنه ذات الرأس الواحد

----------


## النجلاء

يزاكن الله خير موضوع مفيد وايد خاصة للي محتارين كيف يبدون مشاريعهم

(( الله يطول بالج ويخلي لج عيالج ويحفظهم من كل شر ويطول بعمر أمج ويسعدها ويختم لج على خير..))

----------


## ام النواعم

كيف اقدر اعبر عن شكري وتقديري للاخوات فجر الامارات والاخت نجمة الفجر على مجهودهم الرائع والمفيد والذي افادني كثيرا .
الله يوفقكم ويرزقكم من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## فجر الإمارات

> وين بقدر احصل
> 
> مكنة تطريز متخصصة في مجال التطريز ( ليست مكنه عاديه) وغالبا ما يطلق عليها مكنه صناعية وتعمل عن طريق ربطها بجهاز كمبيوتر لإرسال التصاميم عن طريقه مباشره إلى المكينة وهي مختلفة الحجم فمنها من له وحدة رأس واحد أو متعددة الرؤوس ويمكن أن يركب على الرأس الواحد إلى حد 15 لون في وقت واحد وفي مشروعنا هذا نتحدث عن المكنه ذات الرأس الواحد


شوفي الغالية أنا ما ادري بس ناوية لا سرت الخياطين اسألهم عشانج....
واذا حصلت خبر بخبركن 




> يزاكن الله خير موضوع مفيد وايد خاصة للي محتارين كيف يبدون مشاريعهم
> 
> (( الله يطول بالج ويخلي لج عيالج ويحفظهم من كل شر ويطول بعمر أمج ويسعدها ويختم لج على خير..))


 يزاج الله خير



> كيف اقدر اعبر عن شكري وتقديري للاخوات فجر الامارات والاخت نجمة الفجر على مجهودهم الرائع والمفيد والذي افادني كثيرا .
> الله يوفقكم ويرزقكم من اوسع ابوابه


العفو ويزاج الله خير

----------


## - ميمي -

> شوفي الغالية أنا ما ادري بس ناوية لا سرت الخياطين اسألهم عشانج....
> واذا حصلت خبر بخبركن 
> 
> 
> يزاج الله خير
> 
> 
> العفو ويزاج الله خير



خلاص اختي بالانتظارج ما قصرتي

----------


## ورد جوري 2009

مشكورة ربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## مس احلام

تسلمين يالغلا ع الطرررررررررررح المفيد

ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## FM.

بالتوفيق...

----------


## شمعة حبنا

الف الف شكر على هالموضوع الذي يحما بين جنباته الكثير من الأفكار والخبرات

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## ام.شمة

يااااااااج الله الف حير الناقله وكاتبة الموضوع ..

وبالفعل استفدنا وااااايد من الموضوع ..

كل الشكر لج اختي ^^

----------


## ALROA

الله يجزيكم خير معلومات مهمة وروعة

----------


## الراقيـه

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## miss_sun

هلا يالغاليه 
فديتج موضوعك يجنن .. لابي يسعدك ويحقق لج كل ما تتمنين


فديتج ابي افتح صالون . لنه المنطقه الي انا الحين ساكنه فيها من تزوجت ما فيها صالونات راقيه ....

وانا احب اعمل مكياج وعلمتني خبيرة مكياج بعض الاشياء وبروح اخذ دوره .. 

بس شو تنصحيني اسوي

----------


## الهنوف 82

مااااااااااااااااااااااااقصرتن على النصايح

----------


## rak_soul

الصراحة موضوع جدا مثقف ومفيد وربي يوفقج الغالية كفيتي و وفيتي

----------


## rainbow.shop1

ما شاء الله رووووعه الموضوع و قمة الافاده

----------


## كرومه

ياريت يثبتون الموضوع
متعوب فيه ويستاهل

----------


## هكذا اذن2

يزاج الله خير 

معلومات مفيده للكل خصوصا للمبتدئين

----------


## انامل ام حمد

الله يوفق كل وحده بدأت بمشروع ونصيحتي لكل وحده تريد مشروعها ينجح تخلي في شعارها {الاستغفار وتحمد الله على كل نعمه والصدقه من طرف الرزق اللي تحصله { وبتشوف كيف ينجح المشروع

----------


## شمس الامارااات

موضوع رائع


يسلمو

----------


## ~شوق~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاءا لله تبارك الرحمن 
سهلتي على اصحابا لمشاريع 
سهل الله عليج امورج دنيا واخره يارب






> و تكفون بنات إلي تقرا الموضوع تدعي لي انه الله يطول بالي ويخلي لي عيالي ويحفظهم من كل شر ويطول بعمر أمي ويسعدها ويختم لي على خير..


الله حقق لي تتمناه يارب
 :Smile: 
جميع يارب
 :Smile:

----------


## miss.floower

ومنكم نستفييييييييييييييد ..
جزاااااج الله خير ..

----------


## أم خادم

أفكار حلوة للمشاريع المعروضة
في خاطري أسوي مشروع بس واااااااااااااااااايد متخوفه هل بينجح ولا لا
مشروعي اللي أفكر أسويه هو عبارة عن لحم مشوي في التنور بالصراحة شغلة متعبة لكن في الأخير طعم رهييييييييييييييييب
بس ما أعرف ليش متردده أفكر هل بيلاقي إقبال؟

----------


## فجر الإمارات

مشكورات خواتي الحبيبات على المرور العطر للموضوع
ويزاكن الله خير

وآسفة لأني ما اقدر انصح في عالم التجارة لأني مو من اهلها

فيا بنات إلي عندها استفسار 
الأحسن تحطه بموضوع منفصل حق يكون اوضح ويمكن حد يفيدكن

----------


## أم خادم

أفكارج حلوة إذا الواحد بيفكر ايسويله مشروع
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Miss.sma

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## روح السلطان

شكراااااا

----------


## خيليية

مشكووره فديتج ع المشااريع المشكله انا خااطري اسوي مشرووع لكن محد يشجعني كذا مره حااولت اسوي شي بس ما في تشجيع وما اعرف كيف اقنعهم !!! ><


الله يطول بالج ويخلي لج عيالج ويحفظهم من كل شر ويطولج بعمر أمج ويسعدها ويختم لج على خير ياا رب ..

----------


## جنون راك

واااااااو افكار ولاعلى البال

----------


## فجر الإمارات

> أفكارج حلوة إذا الواحد بيفكر ايسويله مشروع
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا





> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله





> شكراااااا





> مشكووره فديتج ع المشااريع المشكله انا خااطري اسوي مشرووع لكن محد يشجعني كذا مره حااولت اسوي شي بس ما في تشجيع وما اعرف كيف اقنعهم !!! ><
> 
> 
> الله يطول بالج ويخلي لج عيالج ويحفظهم من كل شر ويطولج بعمر أمج ويسعدها ويختم لج على خير ياا رب ..





> واااااااو افكار ولاعلى البال


 
حبيباتي حضوركن اثلج صدري واسعدني

----------


## عشق القلوب

تسلمين اختي عالموضوع الرااااااائع

يزاج الله خير والله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت خويلد

الصرااحة ماشاء الله عليكم كفيتو ووفيتو وفي ميزان حسناتكم انشالله والله عيبني كمن مشرووع

الله يوفقكم في حياتكم العلمية والعملية

----------


## الناقه الحلوه

تسلمين على هالنصايح عطيتينا افكار

----------


## فجر الإمارات

اشكركن خواتي على المرور الحلو

----------


## ام عبودة

مشكورررررررررررة كتير كتير 
بجد لانه انا عم فكر بمشروع تجاري صغير وكنت مترددة ورايته مكتوب هون
وفادني كتير 
وهو مشروع مشغل صغير بمنزلي وبيع البضاعة للمحلات 
وفعلا شفت نفس فكرتي معروضة وهاد شجعني كتير بجد شكرالكي

----------


## UM ZAYED1

جزاك الله كل خير يارب...

----------


## كويتانا

جزاج الله خير
انا ودي ابدا مشروع ومابي اتكل على حد بس التعاون مطلوب واساس كل نجاح

----------


## شمس الدار

اب

اب

اب

----------


## ام سلامة..

موضوع عجييييييييييييييييييب ^_*

----------


## املسعدي

السلام عليكم انا اعرف اختي بس ابى اعرف كيف اعرض مشروعي على الموقع

----------


## فيرونا

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## جـورية العين

ماشاء الله شرح وافي وكافي

----------


## فجر الإمارات

نورتن الموضوع خواتي

----------


## هنوف مدلعه

مشكوره حبيبتي عالشرح كفيتي ووفيتي

----------


## روح الوداع 22

الله يوفقكم يارب

----------


## It`s Me

يعطيج العافية

----------


## Noor-Dubai

تسلمين يالغلا ع الطرررررررررررح المفيد

ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## وردة 2000

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## حمدة 9

مشكوووووره عـ النصايح

----------


## كي جي

الصراحة كفيتي و وفيتي و عداج العيب

وااااااايد استفدت من كل كلمة انكتبت

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## أنفاسك عود

مشكورة خيتو وجزيت خيرا أنا نفسي أسوي مشروع بس مش عارفة من وين أبدى

----------


## جمال القلب

بالنسبة لمشروع تأجير الفساتين :

لو وحدة يابت لي فستانها وتبا تأجره عن طريقي
كيف بيكون الحساب بيني وبينها 

لو مثلا هي مشترية الفستان ب 1800
وانا أجرته مثلا ب1600
فكيف اتحاسب وياها 
كم اعطيها؟

----------


## ام عمر1

موضوع جدا مفيد،،

----------

